# Harlequins, The Great Dance



## iamtheeviltwin (Nov 12, 2012)

Well, it finally looks like it is happening. I've got some money saved up for hobby and this will probably kill it off.

Masque incoming

Dedicated Solitaire figure...most likely means dedicated rules in the White Dwarf at the very least. With the rumored Bikes to come in the next weeks and a minidex or dataslate or whatever...This old gaming heart is thrilled.

/em Does Happy "Dance of Death"


----------



## R_Squared (Mar 24, 2013)

I don't collect Eldar, but I always had a soft spot for Harlequins ever since I first saw them in a WD way back when....
I would definitely pick up the new models, and probably start a small army using them. I'll be waiting with interest to see what this comes out as.


----------



## Loli (Mar 26, 2009)

After Harlies were taken from my Dark Eldar I was sad, I used them and loved them even though they weren't optimal choices. 

This may destroy my Sisters fund but it will be worth it.


----------



## iamtheeviltwin (Nov 12, 2012)

Take it with some salt, 

but here is a rumored rule list for the Solitaire

and 

the rumored rules for the Troupe

IF these are close to accurate it looks like some nice Harlie wargear has made a reappearance like the Neuro Disruptor, Dances, and a dedicated transport.


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

From Faeit212:


> *Regarding Harlequin Troupes:*
> Unit of harlequin troupes are 4 Players and a Troupe Master according to next week’s White Dwarf.
> Wargear
> Holosuit, shuriken pistol, close combat weapon, plasma grenades, flip belt
> ...


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Star Weaver... Interesting. I attempted to paint the old metal harlies for a mate way back when, but have up after a couple as I could never do them justice. It might be worth buying a box to see what I can do with them these days.


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Troupe Master (slight redesign of the old one it seems):











> I bring other news. post from my source(translated in english). he posted a short Impression of Harlequin codex. "Caress(I don't know this is correct translation) : in roll 6 on to hit, ap2 auto wound or auto glancing. Embrace : S6 D3 Hammer of Wrath. Kiss : Change one of your attacks to s6 ap2, in roll 6 on to wound gains instant death. Neuro Disrupter : ap2 fleshbane pistol. Solitair : SO much horrible i can't explain......"


Not much else to go on until the WD starts to leak in a few days.


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

Is this even a redesign? The look of it seems quite old.


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Jace of Ultramar said:


> Is this even a redesign? The look of it seems quite old.


This is the current one:









So there are some differences we can see.


----------



## Moriouce (Oct 20, 2009)

It might just be a leg change. Possible if the new kit is a multipart-kit.


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

New one has ears too.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Hes slightly different, the main difference however isnt visible which is hes plastic and part of a multipart plastic kit, and without seeing the sprues we have no way of knowing how "different" he can actually be at this point. 
from a aesthetic point of view he isnt much different but really shouldnt be, he looks like the previous troope master, because he is a troope master,if he looked like a penguin people would be up in arms,jes goodwin designed the two previous incarnations so no need to fuck with perfection.

Im quite moist about this release, im a massive eldar fan and seeing these chaps front and center again is a dream came true, there was a time many moons ago that these diamond covered chaps were all but a foot note,which was hard to swallow as i came to the game at a time when 12 of these guys could wipe out pretty much anything in opposition if they brought a land raider for fire support(which was perfectly acceptable in the 80s), seriously these guys used to eat pure strain genesteelers for breakfast back when people used the term purestrain and when using it meant something. 

nostalgia aside, i think the fact GW are paying this much attention to Harlies hints at a change in the direction of GW,the current models in finecast are absolutely excellent, they really dont need a plastic revamp,but if the rumour of a codex and other plastic kits are true (including vehicles) then i have to say we really could be in for a lip smacking year of releases, maybe we will see sisters and admech this year?


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

@Zion
I was only asking if it was new, as to me it looks like it could have been a pic from a much older mini. If that is an actual new model it looks, to me, that GW have sculpted it to resemble an older mini they may have produced in the 80's or 90's.


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)




----------



## iamtheeviltwin (Nov 12, 2012)

Just saw the video...30th is the official date.


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

I can't imbed these images so I'm just going to link them: 



> Photos week 1 releases - from Grotorderly blog
> http://grotorderly.blogspot.de/2015/01/wd-53-pre-release-picts.html
> 
> http://img244.imagevenue.com/img.php?image=380787657_20150127_183138_122_77lo.jpg
> ...


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

The minis are nice sculpts, but the poses seem forced and awkward, like they were trying too hard to get the impression of movement. I really like the solitaire, but I think I prefer the older version with the blank, faceless mask. The Oni mask just doesn't seem right. His stats and rules though... Wow.


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Khorne's Fist said:


> The minis are nice sculpts, but the poses seem forced and awkward, like they were trying too hard to get the impression of movement. I really like the solitaire, but I think I prefer the older version with the blank, faceless mask. The Oni mask just doesn't seem right. His stats and rules though... Wow.


I think the models will look better in person. That said, the Solitaire is one of those things that's growing on me more I look at it.


----------



## Loli (Mar 26, 2009)

Long story short, lots of my money will be spent.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Khorne's Fist said:


> His stats and rules though... Wow.


I know right. That thing's a fucking monster, a MEQ/TEQ killer if there ever was one. Screw the Talos Pain Engine, my Dark Eldar army NEEDS one of those badass mothers.

I have never cared for the pricing for Hero models, but i'll freakin' pay for that thing with a smile on my face.


LotN


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

colour pics scroll down
http://forofreakfactory.mforos.com/...ines-eldar-fotos-y-reglas-a-dia-27/#106146007


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)




----------



## Asamodai (Oct 19, 2008)

I've been a pretty staunch Imperial for a long time. Eldar have been calling to me recently. This is only making it more tempting. I really like the Solitare


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

I may have to impulse-buy that Solitaire, and only then work out how I'm actually going to field it as a unit. Hmm... Herald of Slaanesh of some sort?


----------



## Bubblematrix (Jun 4, 2009)

Although I totally sold up I might just be tempted by these, though I would want to see what regular eldar toys they can take and what the new transport looks like


----------



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

Mossy Toes said:


> I may have to impulse-buy that Solitaire, and only then work out how I'm actually going to field it as a unit. Hmm... Herald of Slaanesh of some sort?


That is the only appropriate way to field that mini. A double dickslap to an Eldar opponent.


----------



## Bubblematrix (Jun 4, 2009)

He is of course the representation of Slaanesh so it would make sense as a herald, I thought the costume would have been a bit more theatrical personally


----------



## Routine (Sep 25, 2011)

Does anyone know how the rules and whatnot are going to be available? Is it a physical codex or just a digital one?


----------



## Bindi Baji (Apr 23, 2009)

Routine said:


> Does anyone know how the rules and whatnot are going to be available? Is it a physical codex or just a digital one?


i'm guessing it'll be digital with a limited release physical one


----------



## iamtheeviltwin (Nov 12, 2012)

Ordered one of each (I have plenty of old Harlie Troupe models, but always want to encourage them to make more). Looking forward to next week which should include the transport/Vyper model and perhaps the updated command units.


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

From BoLS:



> Another picture reveals yet another Harlequin vehicle, and some Codex info emerges:
> 
> 
> via imgur 2-2-2015
> ...


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Skyweaver has been leaked:









For the curious, we're still missing what the STARweaver looks like (which is their transport).


----------



## Asamodai (Oct 19, 2008)

Liking these Harlequin models more and more.


----------



## Moriouce (Oct 20, 2009)

Is that the Harlequins embrace the rider to the left holds?


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Moriouce said:


> Is that the Harlequins embrace the rider to the left holds?


No, looks like a handle on the bike itself.


----------



## Moriouce (Oct 20, 2009)

Zion said:


> No, looks like a handle on the bike itself.



No it is not, the other is holding a sword in the very same hand. It is a weapon of some sort.


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Moriouce said:


> No it is not, the other is holding a sword in the very same hand. It is a weapon of some sort.


No idea what that is.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

It looks like a three-pronged dildo. They really are embracing all things Slaanesh.


----------



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

Those are some goofy-looking elf bastards. Can't wait to kill some.

The jetbikes themselves look awesome, but the riders... I dunno, Harlequins aren't my cup of tea.


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Looks like either another week of releases coming or we're getting a digital codex release.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

What were the codex entries we saw last week from? WD? Might we get the whole lot over the course of a few issues?


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Khorne's Fist said:


> What were the codex entries we saw last week from? WD? Might we get the whole lot over the course of a few issues?


Those are technically called "data sheets" and yes we could get the whole book that way but I doubt GW is going to pull a 5th Ed Sisters update and not put it anywhere else.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Not when they realise that they can charge for it. And tbh, you don't get all of the rules - we might get the datasheets, but not the relics, but you may get the unique Detachments or Formations like the Blood Angels.


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Vaz said:


> Not when they realise that they can charge for it. And tbh, you don't get all of the rules - we might get the datasheets, but not the relics, but you may get the unique Detachments or Formations like the Blood Angels.


New nids models all have their rules up for free. So either we're getting a book or the rules will be free.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

But the rules are also in a limited edition book, ebook and white dwarf IIRC.

Ifthey can charge, they will charge.


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Vaz said:


> But the rules are also in a limited edition book, ebook and white dwarf IIRC.
> 
> Ifthey can charge, they will charge.


The book isn't limited edition. They just ran out of hard copies because they underestimated the demand for it (let's be honest they haven't done a campaign book like that since the Eye of Terror in 3rd and probably based the run numbers on something like codex numbers not realizing how many people would want it in general).

And just because they can doesn't mean you have to pay. If there is no codex then you don't have to buy the WD.

Of course that's not getting into OTHER ways of getting rules. :secret:


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

You mean since Sanctus Reach?


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Vaz said:


> You mean since Sanctus Reach?


I'm wasn't counting that one because of how weedy everything was. What we have for Shield of Baal is on par with something FW would put out for a campaign.


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

Zion said:


> No idea what that is.


I'm gonna put my money on some kind of Bolas.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Really?

Sanctus Reach was an epic campaign, Shield of Baal was a pile of fucking wank for a campaign. Yes, it gave some gaming resources, but for a campaign? Utter shite.


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Vaz said:


> Really?
> 
> Sanctus Reach was an epic campaign, Shield of Baal was a pile of fucking wank for a campaign. Yes, it gave some gaming resources, but for a campaign? Utter shite.


I don't know, I read the fluff that went with SoB and I loved it. But then again it had Sisters being awesome so maybe that's why.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Ah. I was on about the actual campaign itself.


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Info about the bike from Warseer:


> - 2 wounds, 5++, once per game 4++
> - bolas are 12" shooting weapon, possibly expendable
> - shuriken cannon and HWB confirmed


Ally info from Dakka:


> Battle Brothers: Eldar+Dark Eldar
> Allies of Convenience: Armies of the Imperium and Tau Empire
> Desperate Allies: Orks
> Come the Apocalypse: Everyone else.





> via an anonymous source on Faeit 212
> I have the Skyweavers information for you.
> WS5 BS4 T4 W2 I6 Sv4+
> 100pts gets you 2 skyweavers and you may take up to 4 more.
> ...


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

From Dakka:


> Haywire canon is 24", S4, Ap4, heavy 1 blast and haywire.
> Mirage launchers: once per game 4++ against shooting instead of Jinking.
> 
> Star bolas: 12", S6, Ap2, assault 1, blast, one use, and can use in addition to jetbike weapon.
> Zephyroglaive: S:user Ap3 when not charging, S+1, Ap2 when charging


----------



## scscofield (May 23, 2011)

That is a pretty solid unit.....


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Yeah, depending what the last batch of stuff brings will really shape how much of a standalone army they'll be.


----------



## Moriouce (Oct 20, 2009)

I wonder how these new rules and choices will work with the Eldar Codex harlequins. Will they dissapear or will they get all the new wargear aswell.


----------



## ItsPug (Apr 5, 2009)

Ouch, a squad of 4 should be able to haywire a vehicle to death, and then charge in with 16 I6 S5 AP2 attacks, stick in combat during the opponents turn and then hit and run to do the same to another unit, 230 points well spent. Now if only I could actually paint well enough to even consider taking a stab at these...


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

ItsPug said:


> Now if only I could actually paint well enough to even consider taking a stab at these...


i keep hearing this exact same thing, people say a similar thing about forgeworld minis alot too " i would buy that if could paint better "etc etc 
i have to admit even as a fairly competent painter the Harlie checkerboard pattern scares the shit out of me, but ultimately you can get away with anything when painting space clowns, you can throw any colour on you want any pattern your capable of and it cant be wrong, one of the best i ever saw was just black and white, sprayed the whole loy white out of the can and picked out details and patterens in black. looked a bit like this


----------



## ItsPug (Apr 5, 2009)

bitsandkits said:


> i keep hearing this exact same thing, people say a similar thing about forgeworld minis alot too " i would buy that if could paint better "etc etc
> i have to admit even as a fairly competent painter the Harlie checkerboard pattern scares the shit out of me, but ultimately you can get away with anything when painting space clowns, you can throw any colour on you want any pattern your capable of and it cant be wrong, one of the best i ever saw was just black and white, sprayed the whole loy white out of the can and picked out details and patterens in black. looked a bit like this


I know I dont have to do the checkerboard, I could quarter the body and have red/yellow, blue/red, etc, and it'd be a whole lot easier to paint. However, the original artwork I saw was this...










And if I'm going to paint harlequins, I'm going to want to paint them like that, because to me that is the ideal of Harlequins


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

From Natfka:









From Warseer:


> On sale February 14th, "Harlequin Masques" are for sale along with harlequin heraldry. Sounds like the codex is for sale on that day, and the painting guide as well. Harlequin Masques are what the army is referred to.


----------



## ItsPug (Apr 5, 2009)

£24 for two, so 12 quid per bike? Its not as bad as I thought it would be. I was expecting at least 15, possibly 16.

Still I suppose GW make enough money off the Solitaire and other charcter models. I mean, £16 for one guy?


----------



## iamtheeviltwin (Nov 12, 2012)

ItsPug said:


> Now if only I could actually paint well enough to even consider taking a stab at these...


As someone who has a large variety of harlies, there are many ways of doing them. Follow the link in my sig to see a bunch of different ones, but like Bits said the Black and White "Mime" look works really well, like so:









and, I did my bikes up in solid contrasting colors like this:










As for the unit themselves.../drool. I am buying at least a box or two of these and then I think i will re-base my existing clown face bikes on two bikes to a stand which will each represent another "starweaver". 



Zion said:


> Yeah, depending what the last batch of stuff brings will really shape how much of a standalone army they'll be.


Since it appears they are returning to the old Harlie-dex style, the Death Jesters are most likely going to be a stand alone Heavy Support unit. They are going to have a dedicated transport as well for fast unit delivery. This is the same basic army they were rocking during third edition and it worked well then (even though a bit limited in scope). Combine those with the solid characters and the existing models we have already seen and I think Harlequins will be just fine as a stand alone army (also throw in the possibility of mimes since they have been doing some throwback units).


----------



## tu_shan82 (Mar 7, 2008)

the current shadowseer reads as no longer available, any word on whether we'll be getting a new one? Also anyone who played harlies back in the day, did deathjesters come in units of multiple models or were they units of one?


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

As far as I remember there was a DJ with a shuriken cannon in the old box, and you could buy an alternative shuriken cannon or missile launcher in blisters, because they were a one man unit.


----------



## iamtheeviltwin (Nov 12, 2012)

tu_shan82 said:


> Also anyone who played harlies back in the day, did deathjesters come in units of multiple models or were they units of one?


In 2ed and the 3ed codexes you would buy Death Jesters as a "unit", but each DJ was then an independent character who would act separately. I don't think that is quite how they will work now, but to bring that method forward I could easily see them being bought and played in the same manner as a Warlock Council.


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

This is probably a stupid question, but....

Where will I be able to get the rules for these new Harlies? Nothing on the GW site indicates that 'rules for fielding these units are here'.

I very nearly pre-ordered the Masque of Vyle assuming it had the rules in it! :/


----------



## iamtheeviltwin (Nov 12, 2012)

Currently you can get them out of last week and this week's White Dwarf, and I believe the new boxes have been coming with the rules as well...can't confirm that until I pick mine up tomorrow.


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)




----------



## Einherjar667 (Aug 23, 2013)

Wow that's cheap for two bikes of that detail and size!

And, is there a new codex for these coming out? I'm not sure if I am reading the rumors right but it sounds like there is....? Ala Militarum Tempestus.


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

So, they haven't told us what order they are releasing the rules? For example, I have just bought WD53 (rules for Troupe and Solitaire) and found no 'Enigmas of the Black Library' list, and no mention of when it, nor rules for transports etc, will be available.

Who's stupid, fucking idea was it to release fragments of information?

this should have been released as either a codex or one data slate.


----------



## ItsPug (Apr 5, 2009)

Orochi said:


> So, they haven't told us what order they are releasing the rules? For example, I have just bought WD53 (rules for Troupe and Solitaire) and found no 'Enigmas of the Black Library' list, and no mention of when it, nor rules for transports etc, will be available.
> 
> Who's stupid, fucking idea was it to release fragments of information?
> 
> this should have been released as either a codex or one data slate.


They'll be releasing the dataslates with each units rules in the same WD as they release the models, which does make sense actually.

Now the order that they're releasing the models and rules, thats a whole different ball game. I cant see the point of referencing a rule, or in this case, options, in a publication when said publication is yet to be published.


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

Sorry, just to clarify 
- when I said "one data slate" I meant one slate per unit 
- when I said "fragments of information", I meant a non-ordered way with no forecast.

Bad wording on my part!

I wrote it in a rage than they have, in my eyes, messed up this release as far as the rules go :/


----------



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

I haven't really kept up with the rumors and info about Harlequins rules. Is there going to be a codex, or is everything being released via White Dwarf?


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

tu_shan82 said:


> the current shadowseer reads as no longer available,


Shadowseer.


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Khorne's Fist said:


> Shadowseer.


Out of stock in the US.

And no idea if we're really going to see a full codex or not yet.


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Looks like we know why they were out of stock now. From BoLS:


> Ready, Steady, Go! The new Harlequin transport is here, along with TWO new character models as well as this week’s prices!
> 
> Problem is that this leak may raise more questions than it answers, because now it seems like were looking at a four week release window for the Harlequins IF we are indeed getting a codex out of this.
> 
> ...


And from Natfka (via BoLS):


> *CODEX: HARLEQUINS*
> A 96 page full colour hardback Codex that contains new background, artwork, colour schemes and rules for the harlequins. *RRP £30**HARLEQUIN STARWEAVER*
> A Multipart plastic kit making either a fast moving troop carrier or a heavy weapons platform called a Voidweaver for Harlequins.
> *RRP £25* *WARRIORS OF THE LAUGHING GOD: A HARLEQUINS PAINTING GUIDE*
> ...


----------



## LordMolnar (Mar 28, 2008)

So, the 'Starweaver' looks like a 'more Eldar, less dark' Venom. Almost the same as the conversions I did for my Corsair army! I'm sold.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Mixing in the odd viper in as a void weaver would help mix things up a bit, I think. They'd look pretty cool with a couple of harlies hanging out of them.


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

Confirmation of the Codex, thank you!


----------



## scscofield (May 23, 2011)




----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

Time for me to wear my retailer hat.

Currently, Codex: Harlequins is sitting in a bunch of shipping containers. There's (another) dock worker strike, and while the book is scheduled to release week after next, we're sort of at a loss to know when exactly the book will arrive in stores. 

That whole release-- the Codex and datacards-- is sort of in limbo. But, the model kit release next week, the Starweaver/Voidweaver box-- that's on track and not an issue.

If you're like me and are all about having a set of the datacards, be sure to jump on those NOW. GW changed how they're allocating them and there ABSOLUTELY WILL NOT be enough to go around-- they're allocating one per two Codexes ordered for stores.


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

So - order the datacards when they are available.

Got it.


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

From Natfka:


> *via an anonymous source on Faeit 212*
> _The Harlequin Discipline is called Phantasmancy._
> _Power #1 is called Dance of Shadows and its rule is as follows:_
> _"Dance of Shadows is a blessing that targets a single friendly unit within 18". Whilst the power is in effect, all models in the target unit have the Stealth and Shrouded special rules."_


----------



## Arcticor (Mar 19, 2011)

Here's the force org, courtesy of BOLS:


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

From BoLS:


> _*images via Spikeybitsblog*_
> 
> 
> And here we have the Troupe Master Edition, with all the extra fancy stuff. Only 1000 lucky followers of the Laughing God get these:


----------



## Sworn Radical (Mar 10, 2011)

From the 'Dark City' ... 

Phantasmancy powers and Enigmas:

Clicky !


----------



## Bindi Baji (Apr 23, 2009)

I am not and have never been an Eldar fan (craftworld or Dark)
the closest I have come is IIRC Eldar Attack, from Space Crusade (the name may be wrong)

I do feel a little tempted here however.....


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Will I need Codex Eldar to use the harlequins?


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

Hot damn, those psychic powers are potent.

And--a Solitaire can basically get 20+ attacks on the charge, now, with Crescendo and blitzing. Hot_ daaaamn_.


----------



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

Wow, maybe it's because my Chaos powers are so shitty, but that appears to be the best Psychic discipline in the game.


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)




----------



## kickboxerdog (Jun 2, 2011)

I cant wait for this lot to hit ive just ordered
3 box harlequin troup
solitare
shadowseer
deathjester
2 box skyweavers
and 3 boxes starweaver/voidweaver
codex

so looking forward to this lot looking forward to the new deathjester and shadowseer when there released.


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Phantasmancy is all over the place, really; the Primaris, Dance of Shadows, Fog of Dreams and arguably Mirror of Minds are great, but the others? Some shitty Novas and a shittier Psychic Shriek? Nah, I'm good.

Also, that is an awkward as _balls_ detachment.


----------



## Xabre (Dec 20, 2006)

I just saw some rumors about other available formations. I'm trying to remember what I saw, but I only remember 2 of them.

One of them was 3 Starweavers, 1 Void Weaver, and 3 Troupes. The Troupes must start deployed, and then you get a benefit where they can run AND embark in one turn.

The one that was most interesting to me, however, was a 'Blade' Formation. 2 Skyweaver squads and a Voidweaver. Warlord gets to reroll (if it comes from here), and they all get +1 to their Jinks.

I don't know about anyone else, but I think I just found the replacement to Shining Spears.... Ally in one or two of these formations...


----------



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

http://www.belloflostsouls.net/2015/02/harlequin-formations-spotted.html



> ZeroNoRyouki on Warseer translates
> 
> The formations are awesome! I’m Italian so I can traslate them for you if you like. This is the first one:
> 
> ...


----------



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

Shadowseer and Deathjester rules:

via BoLS: http://natfka.blogspot.com/2015/02/shadowseer-and-deathjester-rules-leaks.html



> via a reader on Faeit 212
> Shadow Seer, WS6 BS4 S3 T3 W2 I7 A3 LD10
> -holosuit
> -hallucinogenic grande launcher
> ...


Correct me if I'm wrong but Harlequins are sounding reeeeeeally good. And I play CSM, so please don't talk to me about point costs. :so_happy:


----------



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

Warlord Traits: http://natfka.blogspot.com/2015/02/harlequin-warlord-traits-and-formations.html



> Harlequin Warlord Traits:
> – DJ and SS can roll a D6 on the BRB tables or a D3 (that’s not a typo) on the Harlequins ones
> – The Troupe master can roll a D6 on every tables (BRB & codex)
> 
> ...


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

It's not got the sheer power of Telepathy or Biomancy, but neither does that discipline run the risk of ineffective powers (with the exception of the Concussion one, which even then just gives you another shooting attack) like Mental Fortitude or Terrify. 

Shadowseers being taken in Scourge squads could become decent tank hunters; hit and run if caught too.


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Vaz said:


> It's not got the sheer power of Telepathy or Biomancy, but neither does that discipline run the risk of ineffective powers (with the exception of the Concussion one, which even then just gives you another shooting attack) like Mental Fortitude or Terrify.


I beg to differ; both of the Novas from Phantasmancy are crap (Cleansing Flame all day erry day) and Laugh of Sorrows is strictly worse Psychic Shriek. Mental Fortitude is niche, but certainly not useless, and Terrify is great.

Warlord Trait tables look pretty good, but I think you have to remember that Harlequins are not really their own independant faction (or rather they are, but can't stand up as such). They have a crazy limited Detachment (mandatory 3 Troops 2 Fast 1 Heavy with no extra slots other than a tonne of Elites? Really?), and as far as I can see their only Warlord choices other than the Solitaire (who gets no Trait due to his own rules) is a T3 2-wound model.


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

A worse Psychic shriek? Maybe vs squads. Vs single chars though? It averages over 3 wounds vs Ld 10, as opposed to Shriek's 0.5. That makes it significantly better. It's also 24" instead of 18". Mirrors is way, way, way worse, giving only slightly better than 50% odds of dealing a single wound, with odds for each successive wound diminishing after that.

My only issue with Harlies so far is that they're on AV10 2HP transports with only a 5++ to save them. Not great.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Don't forget Jink. And with the option for Stealth and Shroud withh liberal Shadowseers or Farseers.


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Sethis said:


> A worse Psychic shriek? Maybe vs squads. Vs single chars though? It averages over 3 wounds vs Ld 10, as opposed to Shriek's 0.5. That makes it significantly better. It's also 24" instead of 18". Mirrors is way, way, way worse, giving only slightly better than 50% odds of dealing a single wound, with odds for each successive wound diminishing after that.


Er, what? Most lone Ld10 characters are going to straight out pass a pair of Leadership checks, and the chances of rolling an 11 and a 12 are pretty safely low. Definitely not average.


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

You take two tests.

You take wounds equal to how much you fail the first by. So 11 or 12 results in 1 or 2 wounds.

You take the second test and take wounds equal to how much you PASS by. So if you pass with a 6 you take 4 wounds on Ld 10. Average is 7, so 3 wounds.

Unless I'm reading that completely wrong.


----------



## kickboxerdog (Jun 2, 2011)

MidnightSun said:


> Er, what? Most lone Ld10 characters are going to straight out pass a pair of Leadership checks, and the chances of rolling an 11 and a 12 are pretty safely low. Definitely not average.


 on the leadership test power, the first test you lose a wound for every point u failed it by and the 2nd test you lose a wound for every point u pass it by if I read it correct.


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Oh, wow, totally missed that, I thought it was how much you failed by both times.

Reading ftw.


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

And those pages translated along with translated formations:


> via a reader on Faeit 212
> Shadow Seer, WS6 BS4 S3 T3 W2 I7 A3 LD10
> -holosuit
> -hallucinogenic grande launcher
> ...


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

Uh. There's no mention so far on how to get the Webway Walker (seen on page 10 of this thread). Any clues on how one purchases it as it sounds awesome!


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Stephen_Newman said:


> Uh. There's no mention so far on how to get the Webway Walker (seen on page 10 of this thread). Any clues on how one purchases it as it sounds awesome!


It looks like a Warlord Trait.


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

MidnightSun said:


> and Laugh of Sorrows is strictly worse Psychic Shriek.


Ideally you'd have the Mask of Sorrows on that Shadowseer--2 Ld tests at -2 Ld are a bit harder to manage (especially for lower Ld armies like DE, AM, or Daemons). Still, no guarantee that your Mask-seer will generate that power, even if ML2. That said, if you really want to commit to Harlequins, I can't help but feel you're going to have to commit to stocking up on a bunch of Shadowseers for the warp charge, so you might be able to pair Mask of Sorrows and Laugh of Sorrows in close conjunction...


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

Surely if you're taking wounds based on the pass and the fail, aren't you just changing which dice roll they take the wounds on?

I mean, if something is Ld 10 and go down to 8, then they are more likely to roll a fail on the first test (9, 10, 11, 12) but less likely to roll a pass on the second (2, 3, 4, 5, 6, 7) since they no longer have 9 or 10.

Sure, you're statistically more likely to roll a 9 than a 12, but I don't think it makes enough difference for it to matter in terms of deciding what you want to spend your points on.


----------



## Styro-J (Jan 20, 2009)

The -2 Ld Mask will do more in conjunction with the Death Jester's fun little ability and even his Monotonous Mind War than it will with his Laugh of Sorrows. -4 Ld Break Checks could be very handy when distributing what unit needs to go where. Sadly, you will have to be close to do that, but closing distance is one thing Harlies can do pretty well. The Mega Mind War power will probably prove more useful at doing downing MC's, even before you can get into assault range. That Mask would actually be of benefit to such a roll off, whereas it actually decreases the amount of wounds done to most units via Laugh of Sorrows. With so many units Ld 9-10, bringing that closer to average will actually decrease the overall damage of Sorrows. 

I am going all in on this release planning of the full Masque formation. Honestly, the re-roll invul saves of a 1 seems like a huge benefit, especially along with Fleet and Assault. The Solitaire becomes much more resilient, greatly improving his effectiveness. A similar benefit can be found in anything with Mirage Launchers, which will more than likely see their use during the 1st turn. 

Powers depending... If more defensive powers are gained, I'm keen on having deathjesters ride around in vehicles while the shadowseers escort a larger Troupe up the board. If the powers are more Offensive then the seers will be more spread out to utilize vehicle speed and to better spread the Veil.

Overall, I'm way too far behind in this edition. Harlequins are just the kind of kick in the pants I need to get back at it.


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

Am I right in guessing that the 'Troupe Master' is some Autarch equivalent? 

Also, am curious to see what units we haven't seen. So far, we've got a bunch of circus performers on flimsy transports... nothing with much punch/substance.

I sincerely hope we don't just see a bunch of bastardised units from the other 2 Eldar races.


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

A Troupe Master is the Sergeant equivalent. You get one in every unit and he has 2 wounds, +1WS, BS, A, I and Ld.

I imagine they're just going to be a micro-army taken as allies and so on. Next issue should be Death Jesters and Shadowseers and that's probably going to be an end to it.

They're flimsy, and competitively bad (but then isn't anything that's not stupidly overpowered?) but 200pts gets you 5 of them with kisses on an open topped transport with 2 Cannons, and they'll murderate a squad of non-combat troops if they take no fire on the way in.


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

guess I'll see. Thanks for that info, though!

I pre-ordered the codex with express... so am assuming I'll get it on Saturday. Quite excited about this release.


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

Orochi said:


> Am I right in guessing that the 'Troupe Master' is some Autarch equivalent?
> 
> Also, am curious to see what units we haven't seen. So far, we've got a bunch of circus performers on flimsy transports... nothing with much punch/substance.
> 
> I sincerely hope we don't just see a bunch of bastardised units from the other 2 Eldar races.


The "Troupe Master" might well just be the squad leader/sergeant equivalent, who is only unique in that if you take him as your Warlord, he can roll a D6 on the Warlord Trait tables rather than a D3, like the DJ or SS.

I think these are all the units they're going to get--the most glass cannon of glass and cannons, essentially. Think in the vein of the Militarum Tempestus, who have 5 units: Scion Command Squad, Commissar, Scion Squad, Taurox Prime, and Valkyrie. I think Harlies basically offer the same thing, here: a great Allied force, but not enough meat for a full on force... unless you really commit to spamming MSU like nothing else under the sun, moreso than Venomspam.


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

In 7th the Warlord thing isn't that special since any character can be your Warlord.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

http://www.games-workshop.com/en-GB/Harlequin-Death-Jester?_requestid=2530047

http://www.games-workshop.com/en-GB/Harlequin-Shadowseer

And the dance continues...


LotN


----------



## Einherjar667 (Aug 23, 2013)

Will be grabbing that death jester. Love how his mask is the same as the Executioners from wfb


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

I kind of really want to convert some now out of dark elf bits, eldar and maybe even wood elf bits. Got the codex today and it mentions the exodites quite a bit which surprised me, I'd love them to do an exodite army.


----------



## Einherjar667 (Aug 23, 2013)

Words_of_Truth said:


> I kind of really want to convert some now out of dark elf bits, eldar and maybe even wood elf bits. Got the codex today and it mentions the exodites quite a bit which surprised me, I'd love them to do an exodite army.



I had the same notion! Sort of like wood eldar or some such. I'm doing deathwing at the moment and painting up some jungle/bone/tree men themed wraithguard with gorilla esque harlequins would be awesome.


----------



## iamtheeviltwin (Nov 12, 2012)

I am so bummed, due to the shipping strike I am still waiting on my codex...


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Everyone in the US is waiting on their physical copy. Digital copies are out.


----------



## Badknox (Nov 7, 2013)

Zion said:


> Everyone in the US is waiting on their physical copy. Digital copies are out.


Yeah I noticed this today, and didn't recall seeing the date before. So has the inital wave already been shipped and is delayed due to port stuff? Or did they actually just push back the NA ship dates? 

For the Codex: Harlequins
Availability: Pre-order product that will ship on 7-Mar-2015


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Badknox said:


> Yeah I noticed this today, and didn't recall seeing the date before. So has the inital wave already been shipped and is delayed due to port stuff? Or did they actually just push back the NA ship dates?
> 
> For the Codex: Harlequins
> Availability: Pre-order product that will ship on 7-Mar-2015


The books are printed in China, so they're stuck in port on the west coast as the dock workers are slow working as part of their strike. They'll get out _eventually_, but that has to do with the dock workers and customs at the moment.

So yeah, they likely pushed back the NA release date.


----------



## Uveron (Jun 11, 2011)

Zion said:


> The books are printed in China, so they're stuck in port on the west coast as the dock workers are slow working as part of their strike. They'll get out _eventually_, but that has to do with the dock workers and customs at the moment.
> 
> So yeah, they likely pushed back the NA release date.


The Strike sounds like it will lift in the next few days.. (Go check out a News site). But The North American store as a hole is missing allot of things currently.


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Uveron said:


> The Strike sounds like it will lift in the next few days.. (Go check out a News site). But The North American store as a hole is missing allot of things currently.


Yeah, they can get models (since those cross the Atlantic) but anything in print is on short supply right now.


----------



## Uveron (Jun 11, 2011)

Zion said:


> Yeah, they can get models (since those cross the Atlantic) but anything in print is on short supply right now.


Even the Models are missing quite a bit as well, since the ports on the Atlantic side are also being over-whelmed as people try and avoid the Strikes on the other side...


----------



## Einherjar667 (Aug 23, 2013)

I believe the strike is over. Friday was the deadline and CBS reported some half assed story about recovery now that the strike is over.


----------

